# Accomplished CPC-A Seeking Medical Coding Position at a New York City Metro Hospital



## Khine Ohn (Feb 6, 2013)

9999999


----------



## twizzle (Feb 6, 2013)

Khine Ohn said:


> Dear New York Metro Hospital HIM Director or Medical Practice Administrator:
> 
> I have completed the comprehensive one-year Medical Coding & Billing Certificate program at Hunter College, CUNY at the top of the class. Higly recommended by teacher and founder of the Hunter College Program.
> 
> ...


I really suggest you proofread anything like this before submitting it. After all, attention to detail is a necessary requirement of any coding job.
Good luck.


----------



## twizzle (Feb 7, 2013)

Khine Ohn said:


> Thanks ever so much for your suggestions and advice. Your astute observations and insight are most helpful. - Your knowledge, foresight and instinct will make all the difference and improve our chances here.  Many, many thanks, once again. Best, KH


Still has an error. Currently


----------

